# Paul Lim rescued off Australia



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Paul Lim from Victoria B.C. was rescued off his Spencer 35 "Kekuli" and taken aboard a Panamanian registered freighter after his Volvo MD-2 broke its mounts in 10 meter seas and high winds. News stories below.


----------



## lizmcarthur (Aug 2, 2011)

Do you know when Paul left Victoria? Did you know him in Victoria?

Thanks for the link to this thread by the way,

Liz


----------



## LarissaTimesColonist (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi,
I'm a reporter with the Times Colonist. If anyone knows Paul, please get in touch at ljohnston @ timescolonist.com
Thanks,
Larissa Johnston


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Liz

I do not know Paul. He lived at the same marina I live in but he left before I arrived. I think he left in spring 2008 possibly. A good friend, Ron Blackwell, does know Paul well and also lives here. Ron lives aboard the same design boat (Spencer 35) that Paul sailed.


----------



## lizmcarthur (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks, sounds like he'll have quite the tale to tell when he gets back to Canada. 

Liz


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Yes, it certainly does. He sailed from Victoria to Tahiti, Chile, around the Horn to South Georgia, and to South Africa before sailing this last stretch. All singlehanded.


----------



## JonMatthews (Aug 2, 2011)

kekuli 
says 
left BC 25 March, 2008 and on Mar 30, 2009 was in Puerto Montt, Chile

interestingly : 
"The MD2B Engine was rebuilt by Paul and is in good running order. Naturally, the motor mounts have been checked and appear good. This is critical in the event of serious heaving in tall seas" ...


----------



## pscrimger (Aug 2, 2011)

*Wow - what a story and a happy ending (relatively)*

I'm not sure if Paul is reading these postings but I just wanted to add my surprise and relief that Paul made it OK and is safely coming back to Victoria.

I worked with him at UVIC and he was always an interesting guy - always a little mad and had a great sense of humour and joie de vivre.

Very happy to hear he survived OK - too bad about the boat but if I know Paul he will already be joking about the experience.

Paul Scrimger


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

JonMatthews said:


> kekuli
> says
> left BC 25 March, 2008 and on Mar 30, 2009 was in Puerto Montt, Chile
> 
> ...


Just goes to show that you can very carefully check everything on your boat and be very prepared...and still get slammed by the very things you checked.

I hope we hear from Paul at some point. Hang in there dude!


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Paul is on his way to the Canary Islands on a bulk carrier now so I doubt we will hear from him for a while. If they don't plan any stops he will have no choice but to take the whole trip.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Here's another article and a good picture of the conditions at the time of rescue.
Stricken Canadian lone yachtsman Paul Lim owes life to EPIRB battery | Perth Now


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

I don't know Paul Lim but i would love to learn more about him and his voyage. It must be hard to sink you own boat in order to minimize hurting others. This is a great deed. 

Also, I didn't realize that there are Asian sailors out there.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

I believe some Asians sailed before North America was discovered.

Here's a link to more info about Paul on the Spencer Yacht Owner's site:
kekuli


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

hahaha... Yes, he is an Asian, eating at a Chinese Rice Shoppe. Food must be pretty good, but no ambiance.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

That picture was taken here in Victoria before Paul left. And yes, it was in a Chinese restaurant.


----------



## steel (Sep 1, 2010)

Was the boat in danger of sinking after it lost engine power?

I don't understand why he couldn't wait for the storm to be over and put the sails back up.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

He didn't lose engine power. The engine broke its mounts in the rough seas and started to destroy the aft end of the boat. Volvo MD-2 with a weight of about 500 lbs.


----------



## steel (Sep 1, 2010)

I would take the fenders and put them under the engine at the sides and then get a line and tie it to the the engine and pull it upright and then tie the line to something to stop if from rolling around!

When the boat hits a wave the right way it should make it easier to roll the engine up on the fenders and then you could be ready to tie the line off.

If he could get the line out on deck he could have used the boat's winches to lift up the engine.

There has to be something you could do to save the boat!


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

But you weren't there.


----------



## steel (Sep 1, 2010)

And the boat may have been fully insured anyway.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

It wasn't. Singlehanders cannot insure for offshore passages as far as I know anyway.

Paul is tough. He sailed from BC to Tahiti, Chile, around the Horn to South Georgia, and on to South Africa before this leg. All alone.

He also traveled far on his previous boat, a Haida 26.

If he could have saved Kekuli he would have, he has the skill and experience.

The boat was the same design Hal Roth made popular.


----------



## steel (Sep 1, 2010)

Why did he sink it then?

I mean really what are the odds of a collision with another small craft? Couldn't he leave the anchor light on powered by the battery and solar panels?

I can't imagine another boat hitting it at 7 knots being all that bad for the boat that hit it. It would just smash in the top of the bow.

I read an article about how people have a tendency to want to get out the life raft and abandon ship in a storm and then days or weeks later their boat turns up somewhere still floating!

I have not read a lot about sailing but I have never heard of someone scuttling their boat when they abandon it.

To Scuttle or Not - That Is the Question - Cruisers & Sailing Forums



> It wasn't. Singlehanders cannot insure for offshore passages as far as I know anyway.


So what would happen if I got a boat on credit which requires insurance and then I went single handed off shore?


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

To answer your last question first -If they knew you went offshore they would probably cancel the policy. Every policy has stipulated areas of navigation. If you had a claim they wouldn't pay and you would still owe the bank. 

As far as scuttling the boat - it was the seamanlike thing to do. Would have sunk anyway eventually but Paul made it happen faster. As I understand it the aft third of the boat had considerable structural damage.


----------



## OPossumTX (Jul 12, 2011)

mitiempo said:


> He didn't lose engine power. The engine broke its mounts in the rough seas and started to destroy the aft end of the boat. Volvo MD-2 with a weight of about 500 lbs.


In rough water, a 500 lb engine going around below decks like a pea in a police whistle is not conducive to maintaining a water tight hull to say the least. With seas like that, there would be no way to get it stabilized long enough to lash it in place. In any case, it would not be a one man job!


----------



## soulfullspirit (Sep 16, 2011)

*Did Paul Lim have some kind of drag device*

I have gone through quite a few articles written about Paul over the last few days and nowhere have i seen or heard if Paul had a Jordon Drogue or parachute device, 
After thinking over what would i have done in the same situation and God hope i never am i thought it was imperative that the boat never rolled as he now has a missile loose in his yacht re his engine has come adrift.
Now this is where i stumble 
1/ he has one on board but is so exhausted he is not thinking straight
2/ he dose not have one on board and there is no one to lend him one 10 years out of date
3/if he dose not have one why didn't he improvise one out of a sail
4/if he dose not have one why the hell was he out in the southern ocean in the middle of winter, summer is bad enough out there. You just never know what is going to hit you but you can guarantee you will get hit.
By southern ocean standards it was only a average type of blow nowhere near a survival storm of over 100knts.
I would like to think he was exhausted and had all the gear he needed but never used it you are right i was not out there but let me tell you there is a huge reason why i wasn't out on the southern ocean in winter


----------



## soulfullspirit (Sep 16, 2011)

and here is another thought if you don't have the proper safety gear out there ie an EPIRB in date then you bloody well should have to pay for the rescue


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Paying for rescue is an age old debate. I think many would agree, but putting in writing an exact description of those reimbursable risks is very hard. The day before an EPIRB was invented, it wouldn't have been considered necessary. The next day, it still wasn't really commerically available, etc. Keeping those requirements current would be very hard.

As far as insurance goes, most banks require a Breach of Warranty clause in the policy, which will still pay their loan balance even if you violate the coverage requirements of the policy. None of your equity would be covered. Naturally, that clause typically costs a few more dollars, but not as much as one might think.


----------



## bandaidmd (Jul 28, 2011)

soulfullspirit said:


> and here is another thought if you don't have the proper safety gear out there ie an EPIRB in date then you bloody well should have to pay for the rescue


say olde chap his beacon did its job I don't see where it has any bearing on the repayment of a successful rescue.

His so called "friend" that loaned him the beacon hopefully mentioned to him the battery s date,that's not to say he should not have checked it himself.

When a engine is "ripped from its mounts" you would think he would not have had to open a seacock to scuttle the boat i would think keeping it afloat would be the issue.


----------



## bandaidmd (Jul 28, 2011)

OPossumTX said:


> In rough water, a 500 lb engine going around below decks like a pea in a police whistle is not conducive to maintaining a water tight hull to say the least. With seas like that, there would be no way to get it stabilized long enough to lash it in place. In any case, it would not be a one man job!


Totally agree,It would not be a good thing to wrestle with and have it pin you below deck.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

I don't see how a Jordan Drogue or a parachute would have helped much. Paul has sailed in worse conditions when he rounded the Horn and sailed to South Georgia earlier in the voyage. The issue wasn't handling the boat in the conditions but that the engine was destroying its aft structure. 

The Epirb worked - out of date or not so I guess those batteries aren't that bad. It wasn't loaned but given to him as better than nothing as far as I know.

He was not insured. I don't think a singlehander can get insurance for that kind of trip.

On this voyage Paul had sailed from Victoria through the Pacific and around the Horn and on to South Africa. On a previous trip in a smaller boat he has sailed many thousand miles as well. I don't think he was exhausted. I think in the circumstances he made the correct decision.

As far as paying for rescue I am against in in most circumstances. It is a tradition of the sea to rescue others when necessary. 

soulfullspirit

Are you an experienced offshore sailor or a second guesser with a computer?


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

With the engine loose, you have a 500 Lb wrecking ball bouncing around aft. Time to step the hell off...


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

How common is it for heavy seas to bust an engine off it's mounts? I don't ever recall a suggestion, other than to inspect the mounts, to do anything to prepare for this. Secondary cabling maybe?


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

I don't think it is very common. Although Paul and a friend checked the mounts before he left the boat is about 40 years old and the engine is original.

In light of this I would look at possibly some cabling or similar, at least if going to
the high latitudes.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

While one may not be able to prevent the mounts from letting go, it would seem easy enough to prevent it from becoming a wrecking ball. I just never even considered it.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

I don't think many have considered it happening.


----------



## soulfullspirit (Sep 16, 2011)

*Jordon Drogue*

Brian if you cant see how a Jordon drogue would help you in those circumstances i am wasting my time talking to you


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

soulfullspirit

Sailors had various ways of coping with heavy seas well before the Jordan drogue was developed. At this point I will defer to Paul's judgement as he sailed Kekuli about 3/4 of the way around the world before the engine broke its mounts. Much of this was in the roaring 40's with much larger seas than at the time of his engine mount problem and rescue as well.

Moitessier didn't have a Jordan drogue either. Nor did Roth, Smeeton, or many others. 

What is your offshore experience?


----------



## soulfullspirit (Sep 16, 2011)

*Did Paul Lim have some kind of drag device*

Brian it seems from the last two posts that you are hell bent on trying to discredit me for what ever reasons by repeatedly asking me about my experience, could you please explain what my experience has to do with any of my comments in my posts


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

You are posting like you have been there - have you or is your experience from books?

I am sure Paul had warps and he knows what to do with them. I am sure he did not have a Jordan drogue.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Soul.... in matters concerning deep sea rescue, decisions and misfortunes such as these, the members here will want to know your perspective and real world experience - this will allow us all to put the proper weight to your comments on these matters...

There are many respected posters here with established, extensive offshore voyaging in 'smallish' vessels and that experience lends great credence to what they have to say.

A reluctance or refusal to clarify yours is a bit suspicious, as is immediately taking umbrage when asked.... just sayin'


----------



## soulfullspirit (Sep 16, 2011)

Oh i am sorry i never saw the fine print on this site that says experience people need only apply


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

But you are criticizing Paul's actions as if you are experienced. We would like to know what personal experiences you are basing this on.

I won't second guess Paul. He was there and I was not. He is very experienced and calm in a crisis and I trust his judgement. I will get the full story from him when he returns from England.

He is looking for another boat.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

soulfullspirit said:


> Brian if you cant see how a Jordon drogue would help you in those circumstances i am wasting my time talking to you


Hey soul, welcome to SN dude.

I think Faster did a great job of explaining it above, but let me put it another way...

Your comment that "if you can't see...X...then I am wasting my time talking to you" implies that your "time" has some actual value. Thus far, that value, from the standpoint of critiquing another sailor's decisions, seems very, very low. Hence the questions.

So whatcha got?

Sincerely,

Soulfullofpissandvinegar
-One of the vaunted SN salts to whom Faster referred (with very little experience)


----------



## soulfullspirit (Sep 16, 2011)

starting to sound like a bunch of guys around a urinal seeing who has the biggest dick great chatting catch you all on the next thread


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

soulfullspirit said:


> starting to sound like a bunch of guys around a urinal seeing who has the biggest dick great chatting catch you all on the next thread


Dude, don't get your feelings hurt. BTW - I'm all about the JSD. I don't have one and have never been in conditions where I would need one, but from everything I've read, I think it's probably the best storm safety device around. However, I'm not sure I see how it would have helped with the engine problem.

Woah, SoulFullofCostanza, have you been swimming? Heh-heh.


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

It's hard enough to stand up without getting tossed around in a nasty sea no less trying to screw around with a 500# hunk of metal flying around in the bilge. Forget it. He's probably lucky it didn't put a large hole in the boat, sending him and it right to the bottom quicker than he could react. A guy I knew once dropped his engine from the crane right into the bilge, trying to get it in place. The engine never looked back until it hit the bottom....of the canal

I've been thinking about putting in some safety cables at my engine mounts, maybe some welded eyes and some old rigging wire, looped and swaged that would at least keep the engine from becoming a 400# cannonball should the mounts fail.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

soulful

Just as I thought - no real offshore experience.

Goodbye.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

mitiempo said:


> soulful
> 
> Just as I thought - no real offshore experience.
> 
> Goodbye.


Well, to be fair, offshore experience is not required to have an opinion. Even a strong one.

It's only required to be authoritative...and impressive at urinals.

So cut soul some slack.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Smack

Everybody has opinions - most worth the paper they are written on though.

But I am not going to second guess a sailor that is both very experienced and was in the thick of it when the sh*t hit the fan. 

On this forum we have many experienced offshore sailors who have crossed oceans or voyaged a fair ways. Their opinion is valuable. They have no qualms about sharing their experiences. The weight of an opinion is judged by its origin. If soul has any experience when criticizing a sailor openly for what he thinks is a serious mistake in equipment or tactics he should back that up with his qualification for making the statement.

Slack where slack deserved.


----------

